# If you were to narrate someone's life, who would it be?



## Truth-Teller (Apr 14, 2008)

For me, it would be Saint Paul.

Then I could really know if he went blind.


----------



## SevenWritez (Apr 14, 2008)

What the fuck is up with these questions? Why not write a story based off these rather than asking them?

Anyways, I'd watch Eminem's life, back when he was at the pique of his career. He's an interesting guy, and it'd be fun to see what went on through his head.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 14, 2008)

Igor - man, I'd love to know every little detail about the daily life of an evil henchman.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 14, 2008)

Jenna Jameson.


----------



## Noirllyn (Apr 14, 2008)

Hm.  I would've liked to have stalked--er--narrated for Ayn Rand before she croaked.

I think I'd like to narrate for my most recent ex-boyfriend.  He and I have actually discussed the idea of me writing his memoir, as strange as that could wind up.


----------



## Flintenspiel (Apr 16, 2008)

Gary Busey


----------



## safara duff (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, If i would given a chance to write someone's life, i would rather choose Mitch Albom's life. Why? A side for the fact that he is one of my idol, I'm totally admire the way he wrote his novel. Almost all of his novels was based on his personal experiences. A story that anyone can relate with and can feel the emotions present in every scenes, emotions that exists in real life stories. Upon reading his novel, i find his life very interesting that is why i want others to know him also.


----------



## Aeria Gloris (Apr 18, 2008)

Sigmund Freud. I'd like to psychoanalyse HIM for a change. :twisted:


----------



## Girl in Story (Jul 19, 2008)

Oscar Wilde, Saint Lucy of Syracuse, Colleen Moore, or this one guy who comes into the bookstore I work at and buys books on the mafia. He always winks at me.


----------



## JHB (Jul 19, 2008)

I would narrate the _one and true_ God's life, then I would know everything and be INVINCIBLE and ETERNAL! Mere mortals would TREMBLE at the mention of my name! I would be a god.... no, *THE* God!! BWHAHAAHAHHAHA!


----------



## Girl in Story (Jul 19, 2008)

... 

I like the way you think.


----------



## SparkyLT (Jul 19, 2008)

Chester Bennington...is all I can think of for now. or maybe a caveman's, so I watch him evolve, hah. Not that there's any link between my choices....


----------



## PageOfCups (Jul 20, 2008)

David Bowie, because I'm a fangirl ^.^


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a really tough question - I've been pondering it since I first saw this thread and I STILL can't think of anyone!

Edit: Maybe my mother's life - she had a really interesting family as she was growing up. I've tried to get her to write about it but she just doesn't have the confidence to go for it.


----------



## Kast13 (Jul 20, 2008)

SevenWritez said:


> What the fuck is up with these questions? Why not write a story based off these rather than asking them?
> 
> Anyways, I'd watch Eminem's life, back when he was at the pique of his career. He's an interesting guy, and it'd be fun to see what went on through his head.



That would be cool.  I would definitely like to see what his upbringing was like to understand where he's coming from.  But by the time we got to Encore I would attempt assassination.  

For me personally...Axl Rose.  Or Curt Cobain...what really happened that night?


----------



## Edgewise (Jul 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Edgewise (Jul 20, 2008)

Kast13 said:


> That would be cool. I would definitely like to see what his upbringing was like to understand where he's coming from. But by the time we got to Encore I would attempt assassination.
> 
> For me personally...Axl Rose. Or Curt Cobain...what really happened that night?


 
:lol:


Axl Rose?  That is one helluva creative answer.  Dude is nuts (Axl I mean).


----------



## JHB (Jul 20, 2008)

oops wrong place


----------



## MysticDreams (Aug 16, 2008)

Mine would be this old Indian Guide that I knew growing up. He seemed so old, and wise. It isn't often  you find one so in tune with the land itself, and he had this freakish white hair that reminded me of a lions mane. I'd just love to ask him where he got his feathers, or even about his ancestors. He always wanted to tell a story, but not many would listen.


----------

